# Uber Driver Accused Of Raping 13-Year-Old Girl After Victim's Father Booked His Car



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Irresponsible parenting started this chain of events. I refuse these rides all the time. 









Uber Driver Accused Of Raping 13-Year-Old Girl After Victim's Father Booked His Car


"Within minutes" of having the girl in the car, the suspect allegedly told the minor to move to the front seat of his Toyota RAV4.




www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

She forced him to put his hand in her pants, WTF, what a load of horseshit.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Funny how uber says it's safe to travel with uber and safety is thier number one priority.. unless uber can mind control drivers, uber will never be safe, they give customers a false sense of safety.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

He is serving his master Satan. Now he will get what he deserves. I hate too see stories like this.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Maybe this one is not cruel enough to get national attention but soon I see that wave of new ride share related law coming. Sadly it's always going to be driver's fault but if they also got to punish parents for endangering minor by handing them to complete strangers and punish Uber for failure to educate, encourage drivers by surging, ignoring to put geo fence around schools and failure to verify pax when drives give them hint that pax is minors or no car seats.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What really happened . Keep in kind she in a minor so it does not matter anyways if she was willing or not . 
He still will be charged with rape but if she was willing and just under age it be a lot less time . . This is why you never pick up kids ever ! 
No dash cam ?? If he had a dash cam it would be a hell of a lot better for him

I think she was horny. And she thought the driver was sexy . She jumped up front and then the driver plays with her .
Dash cam would of proven she was not forced . Problem would of been only the age . He might be out on bale right now if he had a dash cam . Sorry to say mommy called 911 girl does not want to get into trouble when 15 cops cars storm the uber car . She starts to cry and lie . 
Dash camera and great lawyer he may walk free all charges dropped . Defense would be its a uber. All passengers have to be 18 i though she was 18. no camera court appointed lawyer lol get ready to fight daily in prison


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> What really happened . Keep in kind she in a minor so it does not matter anyways if she was willing or not .
> He still will be charged with rape but if she was willing and just under age it be a lot less time . . This is why you never pick up kids ever !
> No dash cam ?? If he had a dash cam it would be a hell of a lot better for him
> 
> ...


Please seek treatment from a mental health professional.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Reef64 said:


> She forced him to put his hand in her pants, WTF, what a load of horseshit.


I know right? What a moron. That's the only damning piece of information in the article, assuming he actually did make that statement. The rest of the information is debatable. Except that Uber should be able to provide information to confirm or disprove most of it.

Anyway, the two take-aways from this story: 1. Don't pick up minors, 2. Have a dash cam


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Geo fencing won't work.. They can walk blocks. It also deprives the legal riders transportation to schools. 

Uber won't do anything about it. They just don't match the driver to the pax again. I still see the same requests from the same minors. 

The parents should be held responsible for child neglect or engagement. Wonder if child services would do something if reported anonymously. 


Just like Uber won't ban riders unless it's serious. They just won't match you to problem pax again.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Uber won't do anything about it. They just don't match the driver to the pax again. I still see the same requests from the same minors.


If the prosecution subpoenas records from Uber, Uber will hand it over.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_— "This immediately concerned (the mother) as she knew that it was not normal for an Uber driver to have their passenger ride in the front seat," —_

Mother also should have known it is _*not normal*_ for a minor to be traveling *ALONE* in an Uber vehicle!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> If the prosecution subpoenas records from Uber, Uber will hand it over.


They may hand over requested dox... But Uber does not remove underage passengers until there's a serious issue or when it's too late


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> _— "This immediately concerned (the mother) as she knew that it was not normal for an Uber driver to have their passenger ride in the front seat," —_
> 
> Mother also should have known it is _*not normal*_ for a minor to be traveling *ALONE* in an Uber vehicle!


It's normal for parents today to let other people take care of their children and blame that person for the crimes committed with no fault in their eyes of being a bad parent.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_— “A judge set Ibrahimi's bail at $25,000. Prosecutors have tried to seek a bail amount of $125,000.” —_

How ‘bout *NO* bail?
Argument solved.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Reef64 said:


> She forced him to put his hand in her pants, WTF, what a load of horseshit.


Maybe she said, "I'm going to give you 1 star if you don't !"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Although, more seriously, what if she did grab his hand and pull it towards her genitals, and he pulled it away right afterwards?

We say child, but while legally speaking a teenager is a child, many are taller than adults by this age and have corresponding physical strength.

One of the girls who murdered another Uber driver was only 13 years old at the time:









Teens get maximum sentence in death of Uber Eats driver


The 14-year-old and the 15-year-old will not be released from juvenile detention until they turn 21, a D.C. Superior Court spokesman said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> How ‘bout *NO*


Oh no... That would be infringing on the rights of the accused.



Trafficat said:


> Although, more seriously, what if she did grab his hand and pull it towards her genitals, and he pulled it away right afterwards?


This comes down to the fact an adult know it's _wrong_ and should do everything possible to protect that child under 18.

Its not a free pass and that way of thinking is exactly why there's an age limit. Children make uneducated decisions that get them in trouble.

It takes a village to raise a child.

That statement says even though it's not your kid you need to protect that kid like it was your own. You need to show them the right from wrong and the error of their ways. That person should also inform the parent or someone about the issue at hand.

It's quite clear that some parents will say that's my child you can't raise them. I would say that's your child that's doing wrong and obviously you ain't a good parent.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

There was a time when people would take the initiative to punish your kids. Then you would go home and say that Mr or Mrs so and so did this because I did that. Then your mother and father would whip you again for doing what you did in the first place. 

Now, parents can't even punish their own kids without the fear of being turned in for child abuse.

So the cancel culture actually started a long time ago it just was seen in a different light then what it is now.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> This comes down to the fact an adult know it's _wrong_ and should do everything possible to protect that child under 18.
> 
> Its not a free pass and that way of thinking is exactly why there's an age limit. Children make uneducated decisions that get them in trouble.
> 
> It takes a village to raise a child.


I was referring to the possibility that he was physically overpowered in the moment because she unexpectedly grabbed his arm and pulled it towards her. 

He said he was forced to do it. It may sound ridiculous but isn't it in fact in the realm of possibilities that she grabbed his arm and pulled on it. Even if he retracted it right away, if she had her pants unzipped she could have forced his hands to make contact for a brief moment.

Teenager humans make bad decisions, but they have adult strength. They are a child's mind in an adult's body.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I was referring to the possibility that he was physically overpowered in the moment because she unexpectedly grabbed his arm and pulled it towards her.
> 
> He said he was forced to do it. It may sound ridiculous but isn't it in fact in the realm of possibilities that she grabbed his arm and pulled on it. Even if he retracted it right away, if she had her pants unzipped she could have forced his hands to make contact for a brief moment.
> 
> Teenager humans make bad decisions, but they have adult strength. They are a child's mind in an adult's body.


Understand that. It's also parallels when a pax takes a ride to the destination and then reports the driver was driving drunk.

Anyone in a sober mind would end ride immediately and then report the incident. Not finish the ride.. Then complain.

So even if the driver was the victim the ride should have ended immediately with a phone call to somebody to pick this child up and to report the incident. Not sitting down the street from the mom's house doing god-awful knows what.

His actions do not reflect any way that he tried to stop the abuse.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The difference between ethical person and a moral person is.... 

An ethical person knows it's illegal or wrong to do something, a moral person just won't do it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> The difference between ethical person and a moral person is....
> 
> An ethical person knows it's illegal or wrong to do something, a moral person just won't do it.


Knowing the rules of your ethical theory doesn't make you ethical. Following them does.

Legal and moral are sometimes the same, but sometimes not.

There are many legal things that are immoral, and many times the law itself is immoral. For instance, the fugitive slave act made it illegal to harbor escaped slaves and legal to pursue them to return them to their owners.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I wouldn't let my daughter ride in a cab or a rideshare car unaccompanied especially a rideshare car. You're playing russian roulette with that child's safety


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Irresponsible parenting started this chain of events. I refuse these rides all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mahdi Ibrahimi ?

Aren't they married before 13 in his country ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> I wouldn't let my daughter ride in a cab or a rideshare car unaccompanied especially a rideshare car. You're playing russian roulette with that child's safety


At some point you have to let your children grow up though and make their own decisions for themselves. At some point, when they turn 18, they will be doing it with or without your permission. So maybe it is better to guide them during their earlier ages to handle increasing responsibility, than to let them loose at 18 having been totally sheltered up to that day.

How old is too young to take a cab alone? 8? Arguably. 13? maybe, maybe not, depending on maturity. 17? I think they should be able to handle taking a cab alone. I mean, 17 year olds can join the Army. Kinda strange that we send our 17 year olds to war zones to get killed, but then call them children in all other respects.

When I was 14 I owned a handgun. I don't have children but if I did, I'd teach them how to use guns, and encourage them to carry. I wouldn't want my daughter to ride in an Uber alone unless I was confident that she was more dangerous than the average cab driver.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Truthfully I think 8-10 is old enough to ride alone in a taxi. Let’s assume reasonably screened drivers and cameras onboard that the driver has zero control over. (And blocking is a fire able offense)

With Uber on the other hand no it’s not old enough because the rule is 18.

it might have to do with online contract law or whatever else. It might have to do with passenger transportation laws in California.

I’m not 100% sure why Uber has an age 18 rule but I know they do. Which frankly is all that matters.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_@Trafficat,_
How old are you?

I bet your parents beat you with an inch of your life when you got in trouble?

This is the problem in today's society. Parents dont teach morals, ethics, respect, honor or dignity unless it was beatin into them as well... So to speak.


----------

